# Are they many English speaking expats in Piemonte?



## 1106162

My husband and I are planning on moving to Piemonte in the next few months from Australia.

We have previously lived in the UK for over 10 years, so are familiar with the difficulties of moving to a foreign country, settling in and making friends.

When we moved to the UK we were both working, and the majority of our friendships were developed through colleagues or friends of colleagues. It still took well over six months before we started to make friends.

We've been back in Australia for three years but really miss Europe and want to return to Europe permanently (we both have British passports and my husband's family are originally from Italy). We don't want to return to London and as we have travelled extensively through Italy and love it, we have decided to settle there. I very interested in wine and will be studying wine at university level (via correspondence) thus why we have chosen Piemonte!. My husband will be working from home in Italy.

Both of us have very very basic Italian (enough to be comfortable in a restaurant or shopping) but that's it!. We plan to do formal lessons once we arrive and to integrate as much as possible.

However I'm concerned with neither of us being employed in the community and having no children (and of course the lack of language) that we are going to find it very hard to make friends and integrate into the community.

I guess I'm really wondering if there are many English speakers (expat or local). We like the look of Acqui Terme, but will be looking for a 6 - 12 month rental initially to see how we find things before we consider purchasing. I've been looking around Cuneo and Alba so potentially could end up there, but will of course depend on the rental availability.

Anyway, I'd really appreciate your thoughts (good or bad) as I'm doing as much research as possible to be prepared. I certainly am not looking at this through rose coloured glasses, and I know there will be lots of challenges.

Thank you for reading this, and and I look forward to any replies!


----------



## DB2015

Hi. I'm a British national and have just bought a property in Piemonte. I will be there towards the end of February. You are welcome to contact me for information. I aim on visiting the local council there to see what is going on (you can view their information online which is rather useful as it gives you a lot of information such as population, what to do and so on).


----------



## Kruser

My wife is from Torino and we spend a quite a bit of time there each year. In Turin, I occasionally run into English-speaking expats, but it isn't terribly common. Outside of Turin, your chances of running into anyone who speaks good English crashes. Piemonte is *really* beautiful, but it isn't an expat outpost. If you get into the really small towns you may even run into the elderly who are more comfortable in Piemontese.
We are moving to Bologna this summer rather than Turin in large part because there will be a larger expat community (my wife lived in London for 12 years and really enjoys Brits).


----------



## Piemontefan

Hi, we are considering buying a property in Piemonte (I love the region) and would really appreciate any advice from someone like yourself who has already done this. Would it be okay to ask you a few questions when we need to? Thanks


----------



## CallieBond

I am American, my husband Italian, and we will move later in 2016 to his small village in Lazio. Nobody speaks English, it is very rare to find anyone who does. My Italian is a shame, but I will have to learn and adapt. We also don't have children and everything is done through the children, so this will also be a struggle.

What I will do once we move is push more on the Italian and melt down a few times over the struggle to communicate fully (as has already happened in a 2 week stretch at Christmas). It is hard.

Be happy you are 2, and practice the language in order to make friends.


----------



## ju.g

Hi I have been trying to register my membership for weeks since I saw your question but it refused my normal email address , I have now used a different address so am finally able to answer you.
I live in a small village just outside Nizza monferrato southern Piemonte amongst the vineyards and rolling hills. We are not alone we have a small expat community with members from all places as long as they converse in English. We meet at local bars and have social activities etc.We also have many Italian friends everybody is very friendly and willing to help even with a language barrier. It is amazing how you get by. I have been here for 4 years and i now teach English in the local schools. If you would like to read about my adventure my blog site is juliasitaliangarden. Com or juliasgardencom. Com. When we first came here we were pretty alone so learnt the hard way so I set it up to tell our story with all its ups and downs and hopefully help others like yourselves. You can contact me through that site. Regards ju


----------



## duogatti

*English guys moving to Piemonte*

Hi all

Myself and my partner are seriously looking at a move to this beautiful area and to give up our lives in the UK. We'd be looking to run a small boutique hotel/B&B and I have 20+ years in the hotel business behind me so it shouldn't be too much of a shock to the system.

Despite the forthcoming referendum, plunging exchange rate and lack of Italian language skills (we WILL learn!) we find ourselves making excuses for all of this and still considering the move.

Are we crazy? 

Any advice from those already in the region is certainly welcome. If this goes ahead and we manage to make the move it would be great to meet up with you all.

Many thanks
Steve


----------



## orangetokyo

*Expats in PIemonte*

Hi,
There are a lot of expats in PIemonte.
The area around Asti, Alba, Canelli have residents from the UK, US, Germany, Portugal, Sweden, Denmark, Norway, etc.
Almost all of them speak excellent English.
Piemonte seems to be getting very popular particularly with the Scandinavian countries, and many from there are buying homes.
You'll be quite comfortable here.
I'm in Milan during the week and Piemonte every weekend.
Stephen


----------



## orangetokyo

Hi,
See my post below yours.
My partner and I (I'm American, he's Portuguese) bought in Piemonte and love it.
Best,
Stephen


----------



## Amblepup

My Italian is slowly improving. I tend to be very selective re ex pats as found most are not the type of people I want to be involved with, I throw myself into situations where I am the only English speaking person, a club, mini holidays, really out of my comfort zone, but by doing this they all love to help me with my Italian and more importantly have lovely friends, and they now make an effort to say a few english phrases, yes classes are important, but as long as you try your best, learn how to enquire about them and their families, just get out there and do your best, you will be respected by them. Not against ex pats in general, but just because they speak English and have a pulse does not mean I have to like them. The type of ex pat friends I have are people with similar interests etc. Initially when I first bought a house here I felt vulnerable needing an English conversation, and still do, but I am now able to be selective and my life here is richer for integrating into my local community, and having very special English friends.


----------



## Amblepup

duogatti said:


> Hi all
> 
> Myself and my partner are seriously looking at a move to this beautiful area and to give up our lives in the UK. We'd be looking to run a small boutique hotel/B&B and I have 20+ years in the hotel business behind me so it shouldn't be too much of a shock to the system.
> 
> Despite the forthcoming referendum, plunging exchange rate and lack of Italian language skills (we WILL learn!) we find ourselves making excuses for all of this and still considering the move.
> 
> Are we crazy?
> 
> Any advice from those already in the region is certainly welcome. If this goes ahead and we manage to make the move it would be great to meet up with you all.
> 
> Many thanks
> Steve


This passion for moving to Italy and opening a b&b is a dream for many people, to make it work you really do need to be creative, Italians generally will not be booking with any other than Italian hotels etc., you will need to get most of your custom from outside Italy and it can be hard. Some uk folk want an authentic Italian place to stay. Estate agents will try and sell you this dream, so research the area well, not wishing to spoil your dream, but I have seen many give up, do not expect to be making loads of money, have a healthy margin to survive on during difficult times. I think once you do get guests and they enjoy the holiday, as you know with your hotel experience they will become regular visitors. Try and have themed holidays, be prepared to offer more than just food and accommodation, from what I have seen, those offering a package of some kind are more successful. Best wishes, hope it works well for you.


----------



## ju.g

Hi just read your message Re your dream, I say go for it we did 4 years ago and have never looked back although due to the huge project we have undertaken it maybe a while until we are open for guests. My husband like yourself has had many years in the hospitality business. I have read the thread from the person in Abruzzo and do tend to agree I would not like to have to rely on a business such as b and b here to make me enough money to live on. I guess it is what they call a life style business in the uk. It is certainly a brilliant way to live. <snip>
Good luck julia


----------



## duogatti

Hi Stephen

Sorry for slack reply - been a mad few months. Our move plans are still underway but all a little delayed due to exchange rates, UK housing market and finding the right house. 

Myself and my partner (Nick) hope to be in Piemonte from around March latest pending the sale of our UK house. 

Whereabouts are you based? 

Steve


----------



## duogatti

ju.g said:


> Hi just read your message Re your dream, I say go for it we did 4 years ago and have never looked back although due to the huge project we have undertaken it maybe a while until we are open for guests. My husband like yourself has had many years in the hospitality business. I have read the thread from the person in Abruzzo and do tend to agree I would not like to have to rely on a business such as b and b here to make me enough money to live on. I guess it is what they call a life style business in the uk. It is certainly a brilliant way to live. <snip>
> Good luck julia


Hi Julia

Thanks for the message of support! Our plans were delayed a little but back on track now and we hope to be in the region from March onwards with any luck. 

I'm looking for basic things now - advice on internet connection and language schools/teacher to begin with! Any advice welcome.

Whereabouts are you in Piemonte?

Steve


----------



## Zingarella

Hi Stephen - I am retired and moving to Barge in Piemonte later this year. I have no problem with Italian as was raised by Italian mother but it has been a while since I spent any time there. A question for you that has me reeling at the moment! I am living in France at the moment and run a small dog rescue association helping to rehome lost and abandoned dogs - I have 12 rescues of my own who will be coming with me but today when I called a vet in Saluzzo about registering my dogs and told me that the law says you cannot keep more than 5 dogs in the house???? Can this be true? All my dogs are old and rescued and no way can they live outside in kennels...I would rather abort the house sale from going through. Hope this vet was talking rubbish....


----------



## duogatti

orangetokyo said:


> Hi,
> See my post below yours.
> My partner and I (I'm American, he's Portuguese) bought in Piemonte and love it.
> Best,
> Stephen


Hi Stephen

Well we made it here. Bought a house just outside Calamandrana so not far from you? We had almost three weeks without electricity due to Italian processes and still 'camping' bit until we can get some work done on the house, but other than that we're in.

Once we're a little less like headless chickens let me know if you'd be up for meeting up - would be good to get know some others in the area, without apologising for our terrible Italian language skills every five minutes.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## orangetokyo

Zingarella said:


> Hi Stephen - I am retired and moving to Barge in Piemonte later this year. I have no problem with Italian as was raised by Italian mother but it has been a while since I spent any time there. A question for you that has me reeling at the moment! I am living in France at the moment and run a small dog rescue association helping to rehome lost and abandoned dogs - I have 12 rescues of my own who will be coming with me but today when I called a vet in Saluzzo about registering my dogs and told me that the law says you cannot keep more than 5 dogs in the house???? Can this be true? All my dogs are old and rescued and no way can they live outside in kennels...I would rather abort the house sale from going through. Hope this vet was talking rubbish....


Hi,
Sorry for this late reply.
I missed any notification if this message was to me.
Did you find out if you could bring 12 dogs here?
Are all thirteen of you living on a barge here in Piemonte?
Hope it all worked out!
Best,
Stephen


----------



## orangetokyo

duogatti said:


> Hi Stephen
> 
> Well we made it here. Bought a house just outside Calamandrana so not far from you? We had almost three weeks without electricity due to Italian processes and still 'camping' bit until we can get some work done on the house, but other than that we're in.
> 
> Once we're a little less like headless chickens let me know if you'd be up for meeting up - would be good to get know some others in the area, without apologising for our terrible Italian language skills every five minutes.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve,
Very sorry I'm only now replying; I don't check this forum too often (obviously).
We have now moved to Calosso full time, as of just a few weeks ago, so we are probably no more than twenty minutes from you.
Give a shout if you'd like to grab a coffee.
Hope you're all settled in -- we're not!
Stephen


----------



## Bevdeforges

It's not a good idea to post your personal coordinates online. You never know who is watching. I've forwarded your note to orangetokyo via PM. Though he doesn't have enough posts yet to use the private message system, being a mod does have its advantages. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## duogatti

Bevdeforges said:


> It's not a good idea to post your personal coordinates online. You never know who is watching. I've forwarded your note to orangetokyo via PM. Though he doesn't have enough posts yet to use the private message system, being a mod does have its advantages.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev.


----------



## orangetokyo

duogatti said:


> Thanks Bev.


Thanks for your help, Bev.
I've emailed you, Steve.
Stephen


----------



## orangetokyo

Hi,
How is your life in Piemonte going?
Where did you end up settling?


----------



## orangetokyo

Hi,
Did you end up buying in PIemonte?
If so, how are things working out for you?


----------



## orangetokyo

Hi,
Did you end up moving to Piemonte?
If so, how are things going?


----------



## orangetokyo

Hi,
Did you end up moving to Piemonte?


----------



## fausto

1106162 said:


> My husband and I are planning on moving to Piemonte in the next few months from Australia.
> 
> We have previously lived in the UK for over 10 years, so are familiar with the difficulties of moving to a foreign country, settling in and making friends.
> 
> When we moved to the UK we were both working, and the majority of our friendships were developed through colleagues or friends of colleagues. It still took well over six months before we started to make friends.
> 
> We've been back in Australia for three years but really miss Europe and want to return to Europe permanently (we both have British passports and my husband's family are originally from Italy). We don't want to return to London and as we have travelled extensively through Italy and love it, we have decided to settle there. I very interested in wine and will be studying wine at university level (via correspondence) thus why we have chosen Piemonte!. My husband will be working from home in Italy.
> 
> Both of us have very very basic Italian (enough to be comfortable in a restaurant or shopping) but that's it!. We plan to do formal lessons once we arrive and to integrate as much as possible.
> 
> However I'm concerned with neither of us being employed in the community and having no children (and of course the lack of language) that we are going to find it very hard to make friends and integrate into the community.
> 
> I guess I'm really wondering if there are many English speakers (expat or local). We like the look of Acqui Terme, but will be looking for a 6 - 12 month rental initially to see how we find things before we consider purchasing. I've been looking around Cuneo and Alba so potentially could end up there, but will of course depend on the rental availability.
> 
> Anyway, I'd really appreciate your thoughts (good or bad) as I'm doing as much research as possible to be prepared. I certainly am not looking at this through rose coloured glasses, and I know there will be lots of challenges.
> 
> Thank you for reading this, and and I look forward to any replies!


Hello, I have just read your message although it is quite old. I don't know if you have managed to find your home in Piedmont. I am an Italian national who\lived 40 years in various countries and just came back to settle here in piedmont. After a few months of forced inactivity due to the Covid Emergency I have launched an initiative aiming at promoting our area to expats willing to settle here. I am available if you have any question about it.


----------

